# Which mini DSP



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

I was about to grab a minidsp but when I was about to check out I realize they have .9v and 2v input to choose from. I am using a denon AVR-3311 as a preamp and driving 2 Bash plate amps ,and I really don't have any idea what sort of output the subout has. So I am asking the experts for some advice on which would be my best bet.


Richard


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The issue is headroom. Most receivers these days put out more than .9v from the pre-amp outputs, which is why many people have complained that they easily clipped the .9v model. Even 2v is marginal IMO, but that’s the one you want.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Wayne, I am doing a lot of reading but could not find reference to that. I would think providing a switched option would make things easier. 

Richard


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

socketman said:


> I was about to grab a minidsp but when I was about to check out I realize they have .9v and 2v input to choose from. I am using a denon AVR-3311 as a preamp and driving 2 Bash plate amps ,and I really don't have any idea what sort of output the subout has. So I am asking the experts for some advice on which would be my best bet.
> 
> 
> Richard


My ( unsolicited ) advice is to not rush into your purchase & to continue researching these devices ( from the POV ) of their S/N ( signal to noise ) stats & how "noise" might effect what you listen to.

I've read quite a few accounts of purchasers not being completely satisfied due to the introduction of "hiss" into their full-range playback systems . 

From my own ( admittedly, very limited ) research, it seems the issue mostly arises from choosing the wrong option ( for input sensitivity ) as well as confusion behind choosing ( balanced versus unbalanced, in/outs ).

Effective Research ( imho ) equates to searching out opinions from more than one website , ( +/or ) asking for advice in more than one place . ( just saying ) 

:sn:


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

I hear you earl, I was looking at the nano avr but after further investigation its not right for my particular application. I always try to see where others have gone before me so I don't dive in but at some point I would like to give this a whirl. I have to stay within my means for one. I invstigated the 10x10 but really don't want to get into full room correction any time soon. Baby steps LOL. I have looked at what others are using including the bfd , Until now I had not heard anything mentioned about hiss, really hadn't considered it since I assumed hiss was more tweeter related. Honestly for 105 bux if it doesn't work out its not a great loss and I will opt for another DSPeaker. I know all about interference, I have a project phono pre and it took a lot to keep it quiet. More cables equals more opportunity for interference. At this point I don't want to spend to much in case its is more involved than I am willing to invest my time with. Either way thanks for the tip.


Richard


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

The miniDSP can easily be switched back and forth between .9 and 2V by means of a little jumper. If you get the miniDSP in a box you have to open the unit.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Bear123 said:


> The miniDSP can easily be switched back and forth between .9 and 2V by means of a little jumper. If you get the miniDSP in a box you have to open the unit.



Excellent good to know thanx. I thought that might have been mentioned somewhere but I couldn't find it and I have been reading so much lately.

Richard


----------



## Ted Clamstruck (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep in mind that the unbalanced miniDSP has a maximum output voltage of 0.9 Volts RMS regardless of what the input sensitivity jumper is set to. Here's a brief summary.

miniDSP unbalanced:

Jumper at 0.9 Volts RMS input sensitivity
0.9 Volts RMS maximum output with 0.9 Volts RMS in
0 dB insertion loss

Jumper at 2.0 Volts RMS input sensitivity
0.9 Volts RMS maximum output with 2.0 Volts RMS in
Attenuates the signal by 20 * log10(0.9/2.0) = -6.9 dB

If you're using the unbalanced miniDSP in conjunction with a pro amp to drive a sub, note that most pro amps require more than 0.9 Volts RMS input to reach full output power. For instance, the popular Crown XLS series amps require 1.4 Volts RMS input to reach full output power.

The balanced miniDSP has a higher output voltage, compatible with most pro amps.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ted . 

I had a look to see if I could find the input sensitivity of my Bash plate amps and so far no luck. I have 2 subs I built using SDX subs with passive radiators . I don't think I will have any trouble using unbalanced it doesn't take much input to get these things pounding. My Pre/pro has no xlr outs so balanced is out of the question.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

EarlK said:


> My ( unsolicited ) advice is to not rush into your purchase & to continue researching these devices ( from the POV ) of their S/N ( signal to noise ) stats & how "noise" might effect what you listen to.
> 
> I've read quite a few accounts of purchasers not being completely satisfied due to the introduction of "hiss" into their full-range playback systems .
> 
> ...


Earl, what other devices might I consider. I have come across the behringer DCX 2496 whats your opinion of this device.

Richard


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

For the record , I own neither / though I use ( for work purposes ) the Behinger unit .

Having said that, the DCX2496 is popular among a certain crowd of DIYers .

The trouble is, they are at least triple the price ( compared to the entry level miniDSP unit that I believe you're looking at ) .

IMO, the miniDSP has better resale value ( & any percentile loss sustained in reselling, equates to less out-of-pocket costs for the experimenter ) . 

Additionally, the DCX is very long in the tooth ( from a marketing perspective ). It doesn't even have a USB interfacie, instead ( showing it's age ) it uses RS-232 .

:sn:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

socketman said:


> I had a look to see if I could find the input sensitivity of my Bash plate amps and so far no luck. I have 2 subs I built using SDX subs with passive radiators .


Hey Richard,

Nice handiwork there! FYI, you don’t have to worry about input sensitivity with consumer amplifiers.




socketman said:


> Earl, what other devices might I consider. I have come across the behringer DCX 2496 whats your opinion of this device.


The DCX is overkill for your application if all you’re looking for is a subwoofer equalizer. I’d suggest going with the balanced version of the miniDSP and that way you won’t have any headroom issues. It will work fine with unbalanced connections. Any noise issues people might have had with the mini would only be with full-range use. It’s not an issue with a subwoofer application. 

Another low-cost option is the BFD.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks again wayne. I have no interest outside of sub eq. I have audyssey XT and it works fine for my tastes plus I use DSX and at this point I don't want be that involved, maybe in 15yrs when I retire. I am going to go for the minidsp to dip my toe into the sub eq pool. 

Richard


----------

